# Trolling speed



## Junglecat (Jun 4, 2006)

I am starting to fish for muskie at alum. I am trying to figure out a good trolling speed. I went last Saturday and had a speed between 2.75 and 3.5 according to my gps. We did not get anything but I am afraid that might be too fast. But after some reading it might be too slow. Any thoughts?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

3.5 works for me. The girls ate deep right now, it is taxing on the fish during summer...


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

I boated 2 sat. morning and I troll around 4.3 to 5 on my gps. Hope this helps. Both swam away without me bringing them in the boat.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

LEADOFFMAN said:


> I boated 2 sat. morning and I troll around 4.3 to 5 on my gps. Hope this helps. Both swam away without me bringing them in the boat.


Speed trolling with short lines?


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

For me it depends on what type of baits I'm running, but my average is 3.5 to 5 mph. In my opinion, the only way you can troll too fast is if your baits are rolling or coming out of the water.


----------



## Junglecat (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for everyones help on this. Now I feel I got skunked last week because nothing wanted to take my lures, not because I was going too fast.  my experience to this point has been casting for musky. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

You got skunked !


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Depends on the lake as well. At cave run anything above 4 is to fast, but like lake st. Claire5 mph is the minimum.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

3-3.5 is way to slow buddy! Gotta pick up some speed. Remember, muskies aren't always hitting out of hunger. Much of the time it's the speed and changes that trigger strikes. I'd start at 4mph and go up .25 at a time. Also, keep in mind what your baits are doing down there, make turns often as to speed up/slow down the inside/outside lures. Good luck! And be careful with muskies in the hot water. They die very easily. Keep em in the drink as long as possible!


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Junglecat said:


> Thanks for everyones help on this. Now I feel I got skunked last week because nothing wanted to take my lures, not because I was going too fast.  my experience to this point has been casting for musky.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk



Using big baits?


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

I trolled firetiger tuffshads at 85' between 4.3 and 5.0. I tried to stay close to 20' of water, sometimes deeper over channels. I was draggin bottom in some spots. I never removed the fish from the water. Reeled straight in, netted, removed hook and let them swim away. I didn't measure or take a picture physically, but they are etched away mentally....LOL!!!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

T


MuskieJim said:


> 3-3.5 is way to slow buddy! Gotta pick up some speed. Remember, muskies aren't always hitting out of hunger. Much of the time it's the speed and changes that trigger strikes. I'd start at 4mph and go up .25 at a time. Also, keep in mind what your baits are doing down there, make turns often as to speed up/slow down the inside/outside lures. Good luck! And be careful with muskies in the hot water. They die very easily. Keep em in the drink as long as possible!


Where are you trolling? Come to cave run trolling up to 5 mph and you will be cruising all day with nothing to show but wasting gas.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

5 - 5.5 is where I'm at. All my fish this month have be caught over 5 mph.


----------



## Fishin' -n- Grinnin' (Jul 24, 2008)

I start at 2.5 and work my way up to 4.5..


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I have to agree with Jim, speed kills. Unless the water is really dingy, I typically run between 4 to 5 mph.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

A range of 3.5 to 5 is a good rule of thumb, but don't get fixed on a straight line at one speed. Speed up and slow down and change it up all the time. Make turns and work the stucture. Also, don't be afraid to bang your cranks off the bottom or other structure. Good luck!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Too slow IMO, especially for this time of year....4 to 4.5 is as slow as I'll go anytime trolling for muskies and thats usually in early springtime. Not saying your speeds won't trigger fish to hit either, but just break down the variables and see where the better odds fall in your favor. I'd be trolling anywhere from 5 to 6 mph right now. It not only allows you to cover more water in a shorter period of time, but also makes those plugs work harder/better with more attractive vibrations to very active/high metabolized fish. You just have to be running plugs that can handle that sort of speed....There aren't a whole lot out there.

Of course there are some instances in DEEP water trolling which may require slower trolling speeds, but I'm pretty sure thats not the case here.

Good Luck


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Lakes around here 3.5 - 4 mph, large lakes like lake st Claire with waves a faster speed.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

40 isn't too bad...

Everybody has their preferences, as is in any facet of life....between 4.5 and 6 is what has worked best for me for 20+ years of targeting this species this way. I simply find NO need to go any slower for any reason at all other than, lures won't run at the higher speeds.....By the way, I've caught a few muskies over the years


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Trolley at 3.5 mph Sunday between 10 and 1 and trolley up four muskies largest being a 40". To each their own.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I can't bring myself to go over 2.5 MPH at Leesville, am I missing out on some fish because of this?
I haven't caught a muskie at Leesville in over 5-6 weeks and I am getting frustrated


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

To each their own. There is really not a science to muskie fishing. I had a 10" firetiger Jake, a 10" firetiger super believer, 10" firetiger believer and a 8" fire Chrome depth raider.shortest line was 80' up to 160' all lines caught a fish.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

What lake you fishing at Legend killer?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Cave run lake in northeast ky. I live in Cincinnati and my parents still live by cave run. I don't have time during the week to fish ceasers so I always go home to fish the cave on weekends.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

My in laws live down in morhead ky. I have seen the lake but never fished it.
I just got my order of new lures in and will be out on alum creek Saturday trolling.


----------

